# Come si dice in italiano Four à chaleur tournante et air pulsé???



## Marynice

Ciao a tutti! non riesco a tradurre questi due termini e siccome non li capisco bene, è ancora più difficile trovare un traduzione giusta... forno a convezione? ventilato? Aiuto!!!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Marynice.
Non ho capito, i due termini si riferiscono a due caratteristiche dello stesso forno? O sono due modi diversi di definire la stessa caratteristica? O si parla di due forni diversi?


----------



## sorry66

Necsus said:


> O sono due modi diversi di definire la stessa caratteristica?


Oui, pour avoir la chaleur qui tourne il faut que ça chauffe avec l'air pulsé.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao, ci sono anche i forni con piatto girevole e al contempo ventilati (penso che _tournante_ non si riferisca a _chaleur_). Si tratta di un forno per pizza o di un microonde?


----------



## Necsus

sorry66 said:


> Oui, pour avoir la chaleur qui tourne il faut que ça chauffe avec l'air pulsé.


E allora direi semplicemente_ *forno (elettrico) ventilato *_(vedi QUI). È il modo più diffuso di definirlo, anche se la seconda caratteristica letteralmente potrebbe essere 'a ventilazione forzata'.


----------



## sorry66

http://lemag.electrodepot.fr/mieux-...-chaleur-tournante-four-convection-naturelle/
_La turbine qui réparti la chaleur de façon homogène permet de cuire plusieurs plats en même temps sans échanges d’odeur !
L’air pulsée sèche plus et cuit plus vite les plats. Les fours à chaleur tournante sont idéaux pour griller et cuire plusieurs plats :_

Alors, il ne s'agit pas du plateau tournant d'un microonde!


----------



## Necsus

Ma no, no. Come dicevo prima 'chaleur tournante' vuole dire semplicemente _ventilato (a ventilazione forzata)_. CLIC:
"Les différents systèmes de chauffe d'un four comprennent celui à chaleur tournante. Au lieu d'avoir une résistance située en haut et en bas du four comme pour les fours à chaleur traditionnelle (ou convection naturelle), les fours à chaleur tournante sont pourvus d'un ventilateur qui fait circuler l'air à travers tout l'appareil".


----------



## sorry66

? Ma sono d'accordo con te, Necsus!


----------



## Necsus

Sì, lo so, s66!  Ti sto dando ragione.


----------



## sorry66

Non era chiaro a chi respondevi!


----------



## Marynice

Grazie a tutti.

Si tratta delle caratteristiche di un forno da cucina vetroceramica indesit. 

Ma sarà che chaleur tournante e air pulsé sono la stessa cosa??? ci vuole aria forzata per ventilare un forno?


----------



## sorry66

Oui, c'est la même chose comme on vient d'expliquer!


----------

